# Miracle Medicine



## gdumontd (May 4, 2003)

I am 17 and have suffered with IBS for probably 17 years. My IBS has consisted of extreme extreme stomach pains or cramps that come last for like 3 or more hours with like 5 minute relief intervals every hour or so. It's been just horrible. I've tried Zantac, Pepcid, Immodium AD, Cimetidine, and I'm sure a few more things. Finally, this past year, I was told about Super Enzymes from the Herbal Healer Academy. I decided I'd give it a whirl and see what happened. I tried it for a while. No stomach aches. But I didn't know if it was really working or if I just hadn't had any stomach aches yet. Well I've been going for probably 4 or 5 months now and the only time I had a stomach ache was when I didn't take the medicine one time. And my irritable bowel syndrome brought on half of the time by stress after eating (excitement, depression, nervousness, or really any emotion) and the other half it just happens. I am so excited about this medicine. You know how not all medicine works for everybody, but I know this one works for me. And it's a natural thing too...it like puts your stomach into order naturally...so I guess it probably works for everybody. It's $10/bottle (100 pills). It's from the Herbal Healer Academy (they've got lots of other things too, I haven't tried any others though) and you can order a free catalog (it's jumbled up but just look for Super Enzymes around the Colon area). The first time you order, you become a member for free. Their web site is www.herbalhealer.com and I can't even find Super Enzymes on there, but it's in the catalog. (They're very unorganized, but oh well)You should definitely try this stuff!dewey


----------



## kellegreen (May 7, 2003)

Hi,Are the pills very big? My daughter has a hard time swallowing pills but this sounds like something we would like to try.Thanks


----------

